# bully sticks?



## 3's a Charm (Oct 17, 2013)

What are these made of?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the wording they use is bull pizzle.  

LOL you can infer from there.


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL... yeah I was surprised when I first heard what they were made from. My dogs love them and I used to give them to them all the time but it just got too expensive. Now it's a rare treat. My larger dog can go through a 12" bully in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Penis! hehee

My dogs love them. The only downside really is that they are very high calorie, so especially with a smaller dog use them sparingly. My 40 lb, active huskies get several each week. i almost always am combining it with a toy to make it last longer. Mine will go through a 6" small/medium thickness bully stick in about 20 minutes if it's a plain item. Having to gnaw and pick at it when it's wedged in a toy takes them much longer.


















Ground meat (they're raw fed) with bully stick down the middle, and frozen


















I order mine from Best Bully Sticks. They used to have a 50 pack of "small/medium" for $50 but have redone their packaging and now have packages of 50 "thin" for $55, and 50 "standard" for $60. I'll be getting the standard size in future orders. They also have thick and jumbo ones. They come in a lot of different lengths, and different things like braided, lollipop, crown, etc.
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_23_21/6_inch_standard_bully_sticks.html#.UnFO9hCwUfQ


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

lol I saw bull pizzle but didn't know what a pizzle was lol now I know....thanks >.> I wanted to be blissfully ignorant...Jake got one and was VERY happy with it he ate 1/4 a day and it lasted 4 days (because we took it away *he's not a resource guarder*)


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I had not even thought to put them in toys! Annabel simply WRECKS them when we give them to her. They're her favorite things in the whole world. She's even tried sharing them with the cats to try and make friends, but they were having NONE of it...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Titan84 said:


> LOL... yeah I was surprised when I first heard what they were made from. My dogs love them and I used to give them to them all the time but it just got too expensive. Now it's a rare treat. My larger dog can go through a 12" bully in about 20 minutes.


They are much much cheaper to buy them online in bulk than in stores. They're like $6 a piece at stores here! I only buy chews from best bully sticks these days.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

fo shizzle ma nizzle itz dat bull pizzle


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

As others have said its penis. lol You can get them pretty cheap at Petflow.com 6" chews are $0.99 on sale from 4.99 each. And the 9" is 1.99 on sale from 6.99. Great deals. All the ones I have bought were decent thickness and the exact length they said it would be.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i buy them from bestbullysticks as well, but only if they are on sale or offer free shipping. My one dog goes through a 12' jumbo in about 10min, so they are just too expensive to give as a "normal" treat


----------



## ringohop (Oct 5, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks these are the most God awful smelling things around!!..?? My dog loves them but WOW... I can't stand the smell!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ringohop said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these are the most God awful smelling things around!!..?? My dog loves them but WOW... I can't stand the smell!


They don't bother me, now cow hoofs yeah those things stink badly.

And OP yeah as everyone else has said it's penis.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've honestly never noticed a smell, except when I open the big bag I'll get a whiff. But while the dogs are chewing on them, nothing.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't think they smelled bad....though I really didn't put it up to my nose and whiff it considering it's well bull penis....


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who thought that bull penis was a good idea for dog bones!? How does that come about there has to be a story behind it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

OMG

I was actually going to buy one of those things. EW!!!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Well you know how every part of a pig gets used except for the squeal????? Any dried part of an animal makes a great dog treat! Hearts, lungs, liver, stomach, tail, ears......


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

... And penis D:


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't find a bad smell with bully sticks, a bit musky yes but not overpowering, but hooves are outdoor chews.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> ... And penis D:


 apparently dogs find it delicious  I'm sure Xena and Eko would love one. I find it disgusting but hey I'm not eating it


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Who thought that bull penis was a good idea for dog bones!? How does that come about there has to be a story behind it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well what else would you do with it?


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Well what else would you do with it?


Haha I don't know but my first thought wouldn't be like...let's see how the dog feels about this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Sibe said:


> Penis! hehee
> 
> My dogs love them. The only downside really is that they are very high calorie, so especially with a smaller dog use them sparingly. My 40 lb, active huskies get several each week. i almost always am combining it with a toy to make it last longer. Mine will go through a 6" small/medium thickness bully stick in about 20 minutes if it's a plain item. Having to gnaw and pick at it when it's wedged in a toy takes them much longer.
> 
> ...


Love this idea, thank you!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

What size is good for the kong? The standard?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha, this thread... I had a guy come into my work, with his dog off leash (ggrrrr). He was super strange on top of that, trying be funny, I guess... but it was weird. He picked up a bully stick (ours are NOT shrink wrapped) and jokingly chomped on it. My eyebrows shot up and I said, "Do you know what that's made of?"

"Um, some kind of hide?"

"No, that is 100% dried bull penis."

I swear he turned green. And left shortly after. He was crazy but that story alone was worth the trouble.

What I will never understand is the price of bully sticks. They're EXPENSIVE! Why? Are we all standing around fighting over the bull's wingding?


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> apparently dogs find it delicious  I'm sure Xena and Eko would love one. I find it disgusting but hey I'm not eating it


I'm sure they would too, lol. I don't know, maybe I will get them one after the shock wears off...


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Emily1188 said:


> Are we all standing around fighting over the bull's wingding?


yes...or at least with them, 2 guys at the petstore here were asking about the sticks and when they found out that even the 3-4' ones were bull penis, they proceeded to sword fight with them. Very funny actually, 2 grown men sword fighting with bull penis


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got the petsmart dentley brand bully sticks they good bad or just like the rest? I want the best bull pizzle my puppy can have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got the petsmart dentley brand bully sticks they good bad or just like the rest? I want the best bull pizzle my puppy can have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I will never forget the look on my OH's face when I told him what they were ... While he was smelling one xD


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Blueduck1105 said:


> What size is good for the kong? The standard?


 Sorry I missed this post! The standard size works for me, about 1/2" diameter. I like to have them wedged in tight, but not too difficult to get in or remove (oh god I can't think of a better way to say that >.< haha.. I'm sooo mature)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Sorry I missed this post! The standard size works for me, about 1/2" diameter. I like to have them wedged in tight, but not too difficult to get in or remove (oh god I can't think of a better way to say that >.< haha.. I'm sooo mature)


Hahahaha. Right there with you. XD


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Sibe said:


> Sorry I missed this post! The standard size works for me, about 1/2" diameter. I like to have them wedged in tight, but not too difficult to get in or remove (oh god I can't think of a better way to say that >.< haha.. I'm sooo mature)


oh my GOD. This thread...


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Keeping it classy is all! 

So holt enjoyed his first bully stick last night! He tried to drink water without putting it down and of course it fell in the water bowl and he got scared.

We had to get it for him because he's a big baby! But after he finished it he took the longest drink ever! Halfway through his drink he decided it would be smarter if he sat down while he drank.

Must admit...didn't smell great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

How fast do everyones dogs go through them? Literally for the 6 inch ones, it is about 30 seconds. One minute if I get lucky. Am I doing something wrong? or are they just not long lasting at all for bigger dogs?


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Holts was probably a foot last night? I believe and it lasted about a half hour


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If mine sit down in one sitting to actually finish them it takes about 30 mins - 1 hour. Many times they save them for later. Summer stashes them in her bed and will chew on them off and on for weeks.


----------



## Marky82 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got a large one 2 weeks ago for my 4 month old cockapoo and he's barely made a dent yet he chews on the thing ALL THE TIME. It's probably because he's only 4.5lbs so there isn't much power behind those jaws. I opted for the large version since I leave it in his ex-pen when I'm gone and didn't want him choking. Although, oddly, when no one's home he doesn't chew on the bully stick.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

ringohop said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these are the most God awful smelling things around!!..?? My dog loves them but WOW... I can't stand the smell!


The regular ones from Best Bully Sticks smell the worst!! They sell them at my co-op and they barely have a smell, and they're not terribly expensive ($3 for 6" thick). Last time I ordered from BBS, I ordered the odor free ones, and they still have an odor, but much much much less!! I think hooves, however, win for the worst smelling things around. It's like the worst part of the barnyard. Himalayan chews are good for really low odor. I never notice anything when he has one of those, except perhaps that my wallet is thinner.



Rescued said:


> How fast do everyones dogs go through them? Literally for the 6 inch ones, it is about 30 seconds. One minute if I get lucky. Am I doing something wrong? or are they just not long lasting at all for bigger dogs?


The regular thin 6 inch ones, Hamilton can tear through in a few minutes. I try to get the super thick ones, which can last a few hours, depending on how into it he is. The braided ones are no better, though you'd think they would be. Nah, he just pulls them apart and has three thin ones! He's a little under 20 lbs, but a seriously vigorous chewer. I usually buy him chews 1-2 sizes up from what is recommended by weight, and he destroys them!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Jake is 25pounds (ish) and we got him a 12" bully stick we only let him eat 1/4 of it at a time so it lasted 4 days but if we let him eat it all at once it would've been gone in about an hour and a half


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah but what's strange is that they don't smell when they are bring chewed on like hooves do (blech!) I get the ... Ehm ... Extra large ... Lol and since I have 4 dogs, I can divide two of them up btw the four of them.

Also, the thicker they are ... The better we like them, because they last longer (sissy but I don't know of a "clean" way to put that LMBO)


----------

